# 6MM Fine Bock Nib



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2012)

I am looking for a mm Fine Bock Nib, and unfortunately, Roy at Classic Nib doesn't stock fine nibs. Does anyone know where I could find one? All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Marshall, on my next order to Bock I will be ordering fine 6MM but that won't be until the first of the year so not much help for you now , you might contaact Linda at INDY PEN DANCE and have her grind a medium to a fine.


----------



## Mapster (Nov 14, 2012)

I did not know you could grind a nib like that. Very interesting! Thanks for the help Roy.


----------

